# What's your skincare routine?



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 8, 2022)

Facial Wash - Clinique for men's

Exfoliate Scrub (Weekly) - Peter Thomas Roth Potent C Power Scrub

AM Moisturizer - Paula's Choice Skin Restoring Moisturizer with SPF 50

PM Moisturiser - Olay's Regenerist Retinol 24


I normally experiment on facial wash. Physical exfoliator have a bad rep but i just like it. I splurge on this product when Sephora is having a sale. Am moisturizer need to have SPF & PM Moisturiser need to have retinol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gin (Sep 8, 2022)

no wonder you had to sell your rolex if you're buying all this shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 3 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 8, 2022)

Gin said:


> no wonder you had to sell your rolex if you're buying all this shit




We all need to be well groomed especially if wearing luxury accessories.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 8, 2022)

Cant afford one, i dont think my wife is even using these.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Karasu (Sep 8, 2022)

I like wash my face when I shower. 

Yeah, that's all I got.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Sep 9, 2022)

Anybody got a remedy for acne n spots?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2022)

I don't do anything.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 9, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Anybody got a remedy for acne n spots?




Consult a professional dermatologist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Consult a professional dermatologist.


psh, unprofessional is good enough for me!
j/k

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Facial Wash - Clinique for men's
> 
> Exfoliate Scrub (Weekly) - Peter Thomas Roth Potent C Power Scrub
> 
> ...


We use the same night cream maybe but mine had retinol 


Facial wash / Cerave - Idr which one 
Fenty face wash 
Micellar water for make up 
Olive oil for make up 


Am Is 
Fenty moisture w spf 
Cerave am 
Clinique lotion
Cerave eye cream 
Fenty lip oil 
Sun bum facial spf mist 

Pm is 
Cerave pm 
Eye cream 
Olay pm cream w retinol 
Fenty lip oil 
Fenty pm cream 

I do have a bha wash by fenty 
And I use dr Dennis daily peel wipes  

On occasion use face masks Korean one time ones by crème shop

Have fenty mask

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Anybody got a remedy for acne n spots?



You could browse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 9, 2022)

i can just tell some of y'all are ashy

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> We use the same night cream maybe but mine had retinol
> 
> 
> Facial wash / Cerave - Idr which one
> ...



what type of skin do you have? 

i have dry skin and i wanted to try the serum. i heard it wasnt good for dry skin so i'm looking at the new fat water (hydrating milky) they came out with

i love that you dont need a cotton pad to use the stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2022)

Oh I forgot I also have a Mamonde  lip sleep mask 
And the Fenty lip scrub I use occasionally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what type of skin do you have?
> 
> i have dry skin and i wanted to try the serum. i heard it wasnt good for dry skin so i'm looking at the new fat water (hydrating milky) they came out with
> 
> i love that you dont need a cotton pad to use the stuff


Combo oily and I’m more oily imo 

The fat water is nice but I haven’t got the new one yet … I will eventually 


Oh and for body I use Fenty body scrub , dove scrub
Body lotion ; Fenty , bath and body works , and aveeno

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> Combo oily and I’m more oily imo
> 
> The fat water is nice but I haven’t got the new one yet … I will eventually
> 
> ...



you know what i recently tried that was bomb from fenty- the soap

it smells really nice and light, and leaves you feeling squeaky clean 


i haven't tried their body scrub or body lotion. really interested in their sun screen too. using supergoop right now

ill check out more fenty stuff during the next sephora sale

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> ashy?






when it looks like you've been rolling around in flour all day = ashy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> when it looks like you've been rolling around in flour all day = ashy


oh, my skin is super oily, especially my face and head. 
My hands will get like that if i keep rubbing them against dry cloth for a few weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hunty (Sep 9, 2022)

Cleansing Oil/Balm (if I'm wearing makeup):
Clinique Take the Day off Cleansing Balm.

Face wash: Dr. Dennis Gross AHA/BHA Daily Cleansing Gel.

Face Essence/Toner: SK-II Facial Treatment Essence.

Face Serum: ROC Deep Facial Wrinkle Retinol Cream.

Face Moisturizer: La Roche-Posay Lipikar Balm AP+ Intense Repair Moisturizing Body & Face Cream.

Lip Product: Burt's Bees Chapstick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 9, 2022)

Kiehl’s face wash and moisturizer with spf 15.

Although I forget to use them often.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 9, 2022)

I wash my face about four times a day with products containing salicylic acid.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hunty (Sep 9, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I wash my face about four times a day with products containing salicylic acid.


Please don't. Way too much chemical exfoliant, it can cause dryness and rosacea. You need to allow your skin to build up the top layer of skin or you'll have constant dryness and irritation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 9, 2022)

Hunty said:


> Please don't. Way too much chemical exfoliant, it can cause dryness and rosacea. You need to allow your skin to build up the top layer of skin or you'll have constant dryness and irritation.


Thing is my face doesnt get dry and is often the opposite with being oily

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> We use the same night cream maybe but mine had retinol
> 
> 
> Facial wash / Cerave - Idr which one
> ...



I'm using Olay Regenerist with Retinol. 

Is the retinol not strong? 
Looking for a moisturizer with retinol that isn't too costly.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 9, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> you know what i recently tried that was bomb from fenty- the soap
> 
> it smells really nice and light, and leaves you feeling squeaky clean
> 
> ...



I tried supergoop with spf but it's too oily. 

Recommend me a good moisturizer with a good retinol that won't break the bank?


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> I'm using Olay Regenerist with Retinol.
> 
> Is the retinol not strong?
> Looking for a moisturizer with retinol that isn't too costly.


Could try Cerave


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Sep 10, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Consult a professional dermatologist.


Will do
Thanks


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 10, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> I tried supergoop with spf but it's too oily.



was it the glowscreen? i hated that one

the regular "play" sunscreen is what i use now. and it's very moisturizing for my dry skin


Joe Maiafication said:


> Recommend me a good moisturizer with a good retinol that won't break the bank?



do you have oily skin? does it _have _to be a moisturizer?

i know a lot of people with oily skin opt for serums or gels to moisturize. if you want something super affordable you could go with . 

or you could spend a bit more . 

i don't personally use skincare with actives. i'm too scared to try anything and i have clear skin as is- so my fear is fucking it up when i had no complaints in the first place. so take my recs with a grain of salt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 10, 2022)

Mine is fairly mundane, less a "routine" than general grooming. 

Exfoliate and brush for any particular problem spots in the shower, Neutrogena cleansing cream for my face before rinsing off and face towel for any excess skin. 

Post-shower, lightly soak a cotton ball in witch hazel, slow circular motions on my face. Lightly pat dry and moisturize with a combination cocoa butter/body oil blend. 

I might go back to a pre-shower dry brush if I can find a body brush worth a damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm trying this out as an AM moisturiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 11, 2022)

Rinsing with water, sometimes adding cream


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 11, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> I'm trying this out as an AM moisturiser.


are you australian


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> are you australian



No, i knew it's an Australian brand, does it have a good reputation?

Sephora is having yet another 9.9 sale and I notice everytime there's a sale, the good ones are always sold out, only left this ( moisturizer + SPF 50) so i grab it lol


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 11, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> No, i knew it's an Australian brand, does it have a good reputation?
> 
> Sephora is having yet another 9.9 sale and I notice everytime there's a sale, the good ones are always sold out, only left this ( moisturizer + SPF 50) so i grab it lol



there's a youtuber who discussed it and i just remembered the video lol:


its a cute channel overall.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> there's a youtuber who discussed it and i just remembered the video lol:
> 
> 
> its a cute channel overall.




So far so good but my favourite is still Eucerin Day Mat SPF 30. Don't cause any breakout, like how it feel on my skin but sadly only SPF 30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 17, 2022)

Is it worth it to splurge on a good retinoid serum ?


----------



## Djomla (Sep 17, 2022)

Showers
Washing

Men need nothing else.


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Sep 18, 2022)

Water


----------



## dergeist (Sep 18, 2022)

I don't really have one.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 27, 2022)

How do you guys feel about long and elaborate skin care routines such as this one;


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2022)

My daily face care regime.

In the morning: Tap Water Massage
In the afternoon: Open Sun Exposure & Exfoliation
During the night: Silken Pillow Moisturising Mask enriched with organic salts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> My daily face care regime.
> 
> In the morning: Tap Water Massage
> In the afternoon: Open Sun Exposure & Exfoliation
> During the night: Silken Pillow Moisturising Mask enriched with organic salts


i was expecting you to say some sort of insect related routines.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 8, 2022)

I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I’ll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> i was expecting you to say some sort of insect related routines.


That'd boil down to moult 'n repeat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 23, 2022)

pfft said:


> We use the same night cream maybe but mine had retinol
> 
> 
> Facial wash / Cerave - Idr which one
> ...




Is Fenty with SPF watery or oily?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 23, 2022)

i bought the caudalie vinoperfect serum this weekend. they had  that comes with a sample size of the vinoperfect concentrated brightening glycolic essence and the instant brightening moisturizer

i've only tried the serum so far. it kinda has a funny smell to it- and it was a little tingly. not sure what to think but i wouldn't mind a glow. i'll try to use it regularly and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 23, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i bought the caudalie vinoperfect serum this weekend. they had  that comes with a sample size of the vinoperfect concentrated brightening glycolic essence and the instant brightening moisturizer
> 
> i've only tried the serum so far. it kinda has a funny smell to it- and it was a little tingly. not sure what to think but i wouldn't mind a glow. i'll try to use it regularly and see what happens




Is it good?
Salesgirl always trying to push this product.
Seems those good or hype brands are always out of stock.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 23, 2022)

Now I'm sticking with Eucerin Pro Acne Matt with SPF 30. Tried it last time and unlike other product, can see the difference.

Paula's Choice Skin Restoring Moisturizer with SPF 50 is too watery for me and the Ultraviolette one is too oily.

Only con is the Eucerin is a lower SPF...


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 23, 2022)

This is the spf I was recommended by a dermatologist.  It's really good, but expensive. Need to order some more though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 24, 2022)

Okay fine...I'll tell you. Once every 3.3 years I perform a secret and somewhat ritualized microdermabrasion. The media that's used is a synthetic particle developed in conjunction with 3M, Dow, and BASF. Unfortunately it's illegal in the US and I have to have it smuggled into the country between the toes of yaks. It takes almost 3 years to accumulate enough abrasive to make a batch. And then I have to spend the rest of the time making a suspension with the media and a proprietary organic lapping compound derived from the husks of coffee cherries broken down in the bowels of civets (Asian palm civets to be precise).

However my dudes, let me tell you - I know it's a bit spendy, but it's the only way to do it if you want it just right. If you think this is all just a load of shit, well  you're not wrong. I simply wash my face before shaving with a little soap. And I lotion up a bit when the weather gets dry. Works for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 24, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> This is the spf I was recommended by a dermatologist.  It's really good, but expensive. Need to order some more though.




Is it oily or watery ?



Karasu said:


> Okay fine...I'll tell you. Once every 3.3 years I perform a secret and somewhat ritualized microdermabrasion. The media that's used is a synthetic particle developed in conjunction with 3M, Dow, and BASF. Unfortunately it's illegal in the US and I have to have it smuggled into the country between the toes of yaks. It takes almost 3 years to accumulate enough abrasive to make a batch. And then I have to spend the rest of the time making a suspension with the media and a proprietary organic lapping compound derived from the husks of coffee cherries broken down in the bowels of civets (Asian palm civets to be precise).
> 
> However my dudes, let me tell you - I know it's a bit spendy, but it's the only way to do it if you want it just right. If you think this is all just a load of shit, well  you're not wrong. I simply wash my face before shaving with a little soap. And I lotion up a bit when the weather gets dry. Works for me.




Link ?


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 24, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Is it oily or watery ?


I don’t really know the best way to describe it. I guess it might be a bit watery. But I like it because it blends into the skin nicely. It doesn’t leave any white stuff on my face.

a lot of other sunscreens never blend in and leaves me with obvious sunscreen still on my face.

Edit- the description says it’s oil free

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 24, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Is it oily or watery ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link? There's no link - that was all total bs. It was supposed to be funny, but


----------



## pfft (Oct 27, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Is Fenty with SPF watery or oily?


Watery … it feels nice especially with spf 
Innisfree has a great spf for faces … also trying sunbum seems decent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 28, 2022)

pfft said:


> Watery … it feels nice especially with spf
> Innisfree has a great spf for faces … also trying sunbum seems decent




Maybe i shud pick up one soon.


----------



## pfft (Oct 28, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Maybe i shud pick up one soon.


I would. When or if you do there are two versions one w the scent and one without scent.
I personally don’t mind the scent but some do.


----------



## MrAnalogies (Oct 28, 2022)

Practically nothing. Just wash up properly, drink water, occasionally use lotion.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 28, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Is it good?
> Salesgirl always trying to push this product.
> Seems those good or hype brands are always out of stock.



its nice. i think if you have any kind of hyperpigmentation it will be useful 

ive gone a little bit skincare crazy. ive been looking for a new moisturizer and i tried the skinfix barrier + triple lipid peptide face cream. if you have extremely dry skin i think you'd appreciate it. however, it is a very thick cream and can be heavy for every day use. benefits are that it repairs your skins moisture barrier

i have found that the biossance squalane + omega repair deep hydration moisturizer is similar- it repairs your moisture barrier and its lighter. im sitting in front of my fan right now and my skin isnt drying up like usual. so happy   

they have an xmas set with a travel size of the vitamin c rose oil. its top tier.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 5, 2022)

Going to the dermatologist for a check up in a couple weeks.  Gonna see if I could have her give me a detailed skin care routine to follow and if there are any new miracle serums out there.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2022)

Overhauling my whole skincare routine. Was using the Perricone MD line and now switching to Fenty.

One thing I’ll keep the same is my face wash. This stuff isn’t fancy but I love it. Makes my skin feel clean without being overly harsh or drying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 5, 2022)

I was recommended this exfoliant. So ordered this today and a new face cleanser. So will see how they do.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Anybody got a remedy for acne n spots?


you eat a lot of sugary  and/or  oily foods?


----------



## Polaris (Dec 8, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Going to the dermatologist for a check up in a couple weeks.  Gonna see if I could have her give me a detailed skin care routine to follow and* if there are any new miracle serums out there.*



Hmm, what kind of issues do you have with your skin? Perhaps I could recommend one?


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 8, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Hmm, what kind of issues do you have with your skin? Perhaps I could recommend one?


Nothing major right now. But something that prevents wrinkles preemptively would be nice, or something that reduces fine lines.

main thing for me I think is to remember to apply a sunscreen moisturizer daily.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 8, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Nothing major right now. But something that prevents wrinkles preemptively would be nice, or something that reduces fine lines.
> 
> main thing for me I think is to remember to apply a sunscreen moisturizer daily.



Ohhh, I see. Well, if you're looking for a serum specifically, I'd recommend Hyaluronic Acid 2% + B5 by The Ordinary. I started using it two years ago, when I turned 25 (partially in order to prevent dryness, partially because I've heard that that's the age when you're supposed to start using products that will hopefully keep wrinkles and fine lines at bay), but I didn't have a single fine line when I started using it (and still don't), so I can't say if it _actually _reduces fine lines or not. 

If you're okay with using creams, Eucerin has got an assortment of affordable creams that are supposed to, "plump up the appearance of even the deepest wrinkles"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

